# Where do you get staff paper?



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Just wondering (I'm very curious about things). I make my own, landscape, with ten staves per page. Ideal for sketching.


----------



## beethovenian (May 2, 2011)

There are free stave templates on the Internet, you can print as many as you like.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I get them from my drug dealer.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Polednice said:


> I get them from my drug dealer.


 I sell them to your drug dealer.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

I buy it from the Academy I attend, Kalmus brand.


----------

